# Avec quelle version commencer?



## jahreal (5 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
G acheté récemment un ibook G4 1333Mhz  60Ghz 768Mhz avec comme numéro de série A1055.Mon problème c'est kil n'a pas de Mac OS,et je voudrai y installer une très bonne version de Mac OS.Actuellement il tourne sous Ubuntu hoary Hedge(5.04).G une envie mortelle de découvrir l'OS de la pomme.G essayer avec Mac OS X 10.1.3,panther,mais le cd ne s'amorce pas,même en maintenant appuyée la touche C du clavier.Pour la version panther ça s'amorce et se bloque avec l'apparition du logo d'Apple.
Merçi pour votre aide.


----------



## Alycastre (5 Mars 2008)

C'est quoi, ce CD ???  :mouais: 
Sa provenance? :rateau:


----------



## jahreal (5 Mars 2008)

en fait c'est 3 CD que m'a filé un pote,mais le CD intitulé CD1 ne s'amorce pas.Ce ne sont des CD pas originaux


----------



## jahreal (5 Mars 2008)

Ce sont des cd d'emprunts,que m'a filé un pote.ce ne sont pas cd originaux


----------



## Alycastre (5 Mars 2008)

Puni ! ...... :rateau:


----------



## FaF65 (14 Mars 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> Puni ! ...... :rateau:


Oh c'est pas gentil de dire ça 
Bon, je suis un peu nouveau au niveau des mac, mais si ça démarre pas, je pense que c'est un problème avec ou ton firmware, ou ton DD (quoique là je suis pas sur du tout)

Et puis pour rester Linux, met le à jour, c'est toujours mieux
ubuntu c'est en version 7 maintenant...
Et là pas de problème avec un cd pas original


----------



## daffyb (22 Mars 2008)

jahreal a dit:


> Bonjour,
> G acheté récemment un ibook G4 1333Mhz  60Ghz 768Mhz avec comme numéro de série A1055.Mon problème c'est kil n'a pas de Mac OS,et je voudrai y installer une très bonne version de Mac OS.Actuellement il tourne sous Ubuntu hoary Hedge(5.04).G une envie mortelle de découvrir l'OS de la pomme.G essayer avec Mac OS X 10.1.3,panther,mais le cd ne s'amorce pas,même en maintenant appuyée la touche C du clavier.Pour la version panther ça s'amorce et se bloque avec l'apparition du logo d'Apple.
> Merçi pour votre aide.



Lors de l'achat, tu aurais du avoir des DVD/CD avec MacOS dessus.
Maintenant, il ne te reste que 4 solutions :
Appeler Apple pour commander des CD en leur fournissant le No de série de ton Mac
Acheter Leopard (129)
Acheter Tiger ou Panther version Universelle (CD noir) dans des petites annonces


----------

